# Stuff off my phone.



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here ya go. More pics to play with. 
Reason why my van was misfiring (shot of the spark plug)
Other misc stuff


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also just after sending this I just had a t12 explode out of mid air


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Also just after sending this I just had a t12 explode out of mid air


Great shots. I can't upload mine. LoL


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Can I ask why urinals you a plumber now???? Or at the local bar at happy hour?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky J said:


> Can I ask why urinals you a plumber now???? Or at the local bar at happy hour?


Noticed the blank plates behind them. Not too accessible.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Noticed the blank plates behind them. Not too accessible.


 
They were probably for automatic flush valves.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Truck burning oil? That thing is caked!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Great shots. I can't upload mine. LoL


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Archania said:


> Truck burning oil? That thing is caked!


Yes it was. Gitta pick up an anti fowler.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Yes it was. Gitta pick up an anti fowler.


 
Two thing it can cause oil fouled either valve stem seal is going bad or worn out piston rings. ( few case wrong oil can do this as well ) 

The old school trick I have done is get hotter range plug that useally take care of that but becarefull if you plan to run mostaly higway miles or run heavy loads keep the same plug range.

For now change that to standard plug and run for a little while to see how much it build up.

Also it will be good time to replace ingtion cable(s)

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> Noticed the blank plates behind them. Not too accessible.


So. It's still accessible.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> So. It's still accessible.


To get the cover off yes. To do anything else no. That's not a movable type of furniture


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What, you can't work your pliers at an angle?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I liked seeing that expansion coupling on the conduit coming into that CT cabinet. :thumbsup:


----------

